# Beautiful 1956 Streamliner from Original Owner



## Nickinator (Nov 25, 2015)

We picked up this beautiful Opal Red Streamliner last week from the original family, father had passed away a few years ago, and his daughter was looking for a good home for it- it had been in storage for decades. 

Funny story with this - the bike is original down to the tires, but was missing the red grips (had one but it was shot). 

2 days before it was posted for sale, I bought a junk 50's Schwinn that had been run over then laid in mud for years...but for $30 I figured I'd find something usable on it... Nope! Everything was shot on that bike, even the bearings! EXCEPT FOR.....the red grips, once they were soaked in hot water and Tide for a day, actually came nice and clean.

So I said to Nick, well I guess there's my $30 back, I don't need them so will put them up for sale, but he *insisted* that I hang on to them...?..OK....Nick psychic??

So the seller said she got many, many responses from her ad...but the only one she replied to was ours. Not sure why. But when we showed up with the exact red grips for it...it didn't seem so coincidental anymore. Strange how things work. 

So she is looking for pics of her father with the bike, it's always awesome to have some history and photos with it. We've kept her updated over the last week on the progress of disassembly/cleaning/polishing/regreasing etc., and she is really pleased. Said her Dad would be very pleased too...interesting, she thought this bike needed a restoration! 

Nick says it rides great. Sure is purty, Schwinn really did good on this model and color! 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow! Primo bike and awesome story, great score. The colors are crazy nice!


----------



## spoker (Nov 25, 2015)

i was hopping someone local would get it,no parting out now,LOL


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh  My Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tell me you're keeping that one!!   ...hey, my birth date bike!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 25, 2015)

Really nice color and clean up!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Oh  My Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tell me you're keeping that one!!   ...hey, my birth date bike!





Haha, yeah it looks good in our collection!

Darcie


----------



## the tinker (Nov 25, 2015)

Great bike and a great story. Happy for you.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice find! super clean bike.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear Santa,
I have not been very good this year, but at least I sold more bikes than I bought.
I am learning the value of the dollar, and respect for others property.
I would leave you cookies, but I realize you can't eat gluten and are lactose intolerant.
I would like a Red 1956 Schwinn Streamliner, and not the AAR Cuda, or the 69 Z-28.
Say hello to Mrs. Claus 4 me. thank you,
bricycle

P.S; I take back all the bad things I ever said about Schwinns...(well some of it anyway)


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 25, 2015)

Just flat-out amazing find.  Well done!
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2015)

Stunning !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 25, 2015)

Has got to be one of the finest originals out there.... schwinntasticcc!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm glad you guys got this one. I thought it looked great in the add, but now it's truly incredible! I hope this one never leaves your stable.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

That is one outstanding Schwinn! Beautiful!! Joe


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 25, 2015)

It looks like it just rolled out of the Schwinn dealership today! Hard to believe its about 60 years old.


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 25, 2015)

Great bike!


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 25, 2015)

I love that.


----------



## sleepy (Nov 25, 2015)

Stunning bike and great story! Amazing how destiny always finds its way.

Congratulations on such a beautiful find.


----------



## REC (Nov 26, 2015)

Darcie,
You're right on Nick and the psychic thing... he must be. 
That is one fine looking Streamliner! Keep up the hunt....
REC


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 26, 2015)

Still can't take my eyes off of this beauty. Nicks attention to detail is impeccable. It's really does look nos.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 26, 2015)

Schwinng!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 27, 2015)

Someone got an early Christmas present of the Century! Beyond awesome time capsule ride-Good on you, dude.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow! I feel privileged to be residing in the same state as that bike.


----------

